# Dale Chavez saddles



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I belong to a website of interest to those who work with leather, from saddles to strap items. The subject came up by a saddlemaker who was asked to add new fleece to a DC. As he began to dismantle it he was quite surprised by the quality of hardware (poor). Roofing nails were used. The DC's create the impression of being high end saddles.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Unfortunately there are few famous named brands who really scrimp on materials and workmanship in the last 8-10 years.


You are not the 1st to have heard complaints 


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you know that the best saddle hides come from older (10 yrs +) but cattle, both beef and dairy are rarely around that long. This has resulted in thinner hides. Because of that we are now seeing fenders lined in leather. My Simco from the early 60's must have been made from a senior animal as the leather is thick like one hasn't seen in the past 20 years.


----------

